# Wozu die Plastikringe bei der Angelrolle?



## FabianAngelt2805 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir die daiwa ninja lt 4000 gekauft und in der Verpackung waren so 3 Plastikringe dabei. (Siehe Bild)
Jetzt frage ich mich, wozu die gedacht sind.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2019)

Mit denen kann man das Wickelbild beeinflussen, wenn das zu konisch ist. In deinem Fall ist alles ok.


----------



## alexpp (5. Juni 2019)

Mit diesen Distanzscheiben kann die Position der Spule verändert werden. Ab Werk befindet sich normalerweise schon mind. eine solche Scheibe unter der Spule. Hier sieht man ganz gut, dass die Spule zu tief sitzt.


----------



## STRULIK (11. Juni 2019)

Wo soll die Distanzscheibe platziert werden?
An meiner Rolle ist das Wickelbild extrem konisch.


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2019)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Wo soll die Distanzscheibe platziert werden?



Schraub die Spule runter, setz die Scheibe drauf (oder nimm eine raus, je nachdem) und schraub die Spule wieder drauf. Das wars schon


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Juni 2019)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Wo soll die Distanzscheibe platziert werden?
> An meiner Rolle ist das Wickelbild extrem konisch.


Wenn oben zu wenig Schnur ist, muss eher eine Scheibe raus.
Wenn’s umgekehrt ist muss eine,oder zwei rein.

Seele war schneller


----------



## Maxthecat (11. Juni 2019)

Moin !
Heißt unterer Teil dünner und Oben auf der Spule mehr Schnur aufgespult ? Dann einfach erstmal 1 Scheibe auf die Achse stecken . Schnur muss natürlich runter und dann mit der Scheibe auf der Achse neu aufgespult werden . Denn siehste ja ob es passt und die Rolle gleichmäßig die Schnur aufspult . Falls nicht noch eine Scheibe auf die Achse und das gleiche noch mal .


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2019)

@STRULIK 
Antworten hast Du bekommen. Ein Foto als Beispiel für die Allgemeinheit wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## STRULIK (11. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank euch allen!
So schaut die Spule momentan aus (siehe Bild)


----------



## alexpp (11. Juni 2019)

Die Spule sitzt eindeutig zu tief, da müssen zusätzliche eine oder zwei Scheiben drunter.


----------



## Alex83 (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern meine erste Spinnrolle bekommen. Eine Legalis LT 3000-CXH.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Bügel beim Hochklappen die Spule berührt, wenn diese sozusagen im OT steht.
Es waren 2 Scheiben auf der Achse drauf. Nachdem ich ein scheibe entfernt habe, geht der Bügel um Haaresbreite an der Spule vorbei.
Ist das Normal?


----------



## Wollebre (12. Januar 2021)

dann weißt ja warum zu wenig Distanzscheiben auf der Achse steckten....
Auch preiswerte Rollen kann man ordentlich bauen. Würde die Rolle zurückgeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2021)

Alex83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe gestern meine erste Spinnrolle bekommen. Eine Legalis LT 3000-CXH.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Bügel beim Hochklappen die Spule berührt, wenn diese sozusagen im OT steht.
> Es waren 2 Scheiben auf der Achse drauf. Nachdem ich ein scheibe entfernt habe, geht der Bügel um Haaresbreite an der Spule vorbei.
> Ist das Normal?


Hast du schon Schnur aufgespult mit der nur einen Unterleg-Scheibe?


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Januar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich hat Ikea Dawa aufgekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2021)

Oder umgekehrt die Globeride JP die Ikea SE ... (?)


----------



## Alex83 (13. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast du schon Schnur aufgespult mit der nur einen Unterleg-Scheibe?


ja, oben war etwas mehr Schnur, aber nicht so doll wie auf dem Bild vom "STRULIK". Hab dann noch mal mit 2 Scheiben aufgespult, das sah besser aus. 
Ich denke mit 3 Scheiben wäre es ideal, aber dann habe ich definitiv das Problem mit dem Bügel.


----------



## Alex83 (13. Januar 2021)

links mit einer Scheibe, rechts mit 2


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2021)

2 sieht für mich ok aus, so gerade wie im Geschäft kriegt man es zu Hause mit der Rolle fast nie hin. Für mich etwas zu voll, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2021)

standardmäßig sollte das unter der 3000 LT Spule so aussehen:
- dicke Stahlscheibe mit rechteckigen Ausschnitt, Stärke 1,5mm
- dünne große Stahlscheibe mit dem Federträger, Feder nach oben
- 2x halbklare Kunststoffscheibe runder Ausschnitt, beide Stärke 0,55mm

Dann sind bei OT da locker mehr als 2mm Luft zur engsten Stelle an der Abwurfkante.
Mal alles abnehmen und tief genug mit Anschlag neu aufsetzen.

Bei einer letzte Woche gekommenen nietnagelneuen von AM hab ich andere Plastikscheiben festgestellt, eine dickere halbklare und eine rote  
Mal wieder Scheibenzufall nach Tagesform bei den Monteusen?
Hatte ich ja schon öfter, günstige Sonderräumpreise sind oft ein Indiz für leichte Montagefehler (im Doppelsinne!), die man als Händler mit dem Zeug im Lager durch günstige Angebote gerne kaschiert.


----------



## Alex83 (13. Januar 2021)

Ok vielen Dank. werde heute Abend noch mal genau gucken, wie das alles zusammengebaut ist.
Aber 2 mm Luft bei 2 Scheiben habe ich definitiv nicht.
Für mich sieht das nach einem verbogenen Bügel aus, aber ich habe leider kein Vergleich.
Werde später noch mal ein Bild reinstellen, wo man den Bügel und die enge Stelle gut sehen kann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2021)

Es braucht nicht der Bügel verbogen sein, auch ein verbogener Bügelhalter kann für zu wenig Platz sorgen. Evtl. davon auch ein Foto machen.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 2 sieht für mich ok aus, so gerade wie im Geschäft kriegt man es zu Hause mit der Rolle fast nie hin. Für mich etwas zu voll, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


Das Problem erledigt sich mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Januar 2021)

Darf ich das mal verstehen?
Hast du die Scheiben durcheinander gewurschtelt, was mal vorkommen kann, oder hat der Hersteller dieser Puzzleaufgabe so geschickt?


----------



## Alex83 (14. Januar 2021)

So da bin ich wieder... ging leider nicht früher.
Hier sind einige Bilder vor der Rolle im Originalzustand (wie in der Explosionszeichnung auf der Verpackung).
2 U-Scheiben sind drauf und weitere 3 sind als Zusatz mit dabei. 
Wie man hoffentlich erkennen kann, ist die Schnur bei 2 U-Scheiben nicht optimal drauf und trotzdem berührt der Bügel die Spule (im absoluten OT).
Habe heute den Verkäufer angeschrieben und er war sehr verwundert. Die Bilder hat er auch bekommen und auch ein Video wo man das akustisch und optisch wahrnehmen kann. Konnte das Video hier leider nicht reinstellen.


----------

